# North Hunt Club need members!



## Wornout Trails (Jul 23, 2006)

River bottoms/Big Creek boarders (1 mile), Hardwoods, hilly.  Deer, Turkey, and small game after deer season, camping area, small cabin (no power or water),  No Alcohol, pin in stand hunt system. 1 club workday in late Aug.  = = = = == = Need  2 -- serious mature members, (QDM managed) .......  $600.00   


Total Members:  6                        
Total Acreage:   150 
(Surrounded by several hundred acres which are not hunted.)  

Hunting Club property is located in Franklin County, Ga., some 15 miles east of Banks Crossing (Commerce, Ga.), 4 miles south of exit 164---I-85.



W.T.


----------



## marknga (Aug 23, 2006)

*If you are still looking for the "right" club*

the EIEIO "North" Club may just be your new club. The EIEIO properties are well managed and the members are some of the nicest, most ethical and just plain ol "good folks" that you could ever meet. 
Deer? Well the EIEIO North club has a good healthy deer population so your chances for filling the freezer with good young venison is very high! And if after you put some backstraps in the freezer you feel like hunting some serious "BONE" you can do that also! Need proof? Check out this "EIEIO North BAD BOY"

Taken 2004 EIEIO North Club

Officially Scored 141 7/8
Winner of the 2004 Big Buck Contest at Mike's Taxidermy
One of the TOP 15 bucks EVER taken in Franklin County.

Don't wait too late! PM Wornout Trails and get signed up for your chance at one this guys son's or grandsons!


----------



## timbo1073 (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you still have any openings for the north club?  Do you have a dove shoot?


----------



## tiretool (Sep 10, 2006)

are there still openings?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Mar 13, 2008)

*Add hogs to the hunt!*

We have a few wild hogs now visiting the property from time to time along the river.    I have one opening in the club for the 08 hunting season.......  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Apr 4, 2012)

*Hogs, we got'm!*

Turkey season is in full swing.........*Hogs on the North Hunt Club are in season year round!!!!* 
Hunt Deer, Turkey, Hogs, Coyotes, and small game after 1 Jan thru mid Sept when Bow season opens...........
Need two more members to fill out the 6 membership for the 2012 season in this "No Alcohol" family oriented club.................. Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## tomws (Apr 15, 2012)

do you have any openings for 2012?


----------

